# Too many Uber drivers



## VeniceLover (Dec 31, 2014)

How many Uber drivers can a city the size of Lexington, KY support? Not nearly as many as the number who are actually online, hoping to be pinged on a Friday or Saturday night. Uber has opened the driving experience to all. Consequently, drivers don't get enough business to make it worth our while. It doesn't matter which part of town I'm in. I average no more than three rides in an eight hour period - perhaps five or six in five hours on a Friday or Saturday night. I'm not going to spend any more time trolling for business. I suspect that in time most other drivers will give up, like me. If Uber is interested in retaining drivers, create an environment where we can earn a decent amount for our time. In any event, this isn't worth my while, unless I can average at least 10 rides per day.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> How many Uber drivers can a city the size of Lexington, KY support? Not nearly as many as the number who are actually online, hoping to be pinged on a Friday or Saturday night. Uber has opened the driving experience to all. Consequently, drivers don't get enough business to make it worth our while. It doesn't matter which part of town I'm in. I average no more than three rides in an eight hour period - perhaps five or six in five hours on a Friday or Saturday night. I'm not going to spend any more time trolling for business. I suspect that in time most other drivers will give up, like me. If Uber is interested in retaining drivers, create an environment where we can earn a decent amount for our time. In any event, this isn't worth my while, unless I can average at least 10 rides per day.


Trust and believe that uber will have no problem getting and keeping drivers. Either fall in line with UBer or get out. People like you and others struggling to make ends meet will always flock to UBer like bees to honey. Money talks Bs walks.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

There are plenty of drivers out there who will be happy to work for $5/hr. Everyone has their limit. Someday those drivers who enjoy $5/hr will complain when too many drivers or rate cuts reduce their earnings to $3/hr, but then there will be drivers who are happy to do it for $3. There are probably a happy morons out there who would do it even if their expenses were greater than their revenues. They just might not have the math skills to realize it.


----------



## VeniceLover (Dec 31, 2014)

I have no doubt whatsoever that you are correct. If/when I leave the Uber ranks, there will be many drivers waiting to take my place. If Uber wants a driver on every corner, I'm sure it can find a way to have a driver on every corner. In the long run, however, I don't think having a business in which drivers are a dime a dozen is a good strategy. I own a small business. I understand the value of having good workers. I am convinced that the Uber model is short-sighted and ultimately flawed. I'll wager the average Uber driver quits after a few weeks when he/she discovers it's unlikely she or he will make more than a few dollars an hour. I would rather have 20 drivers who are dedicated, happy, and experienced than 50 drivers who are constantly quitting, unhappy and inexperienced. This Uber gig is merely to supplement my business income and earn enough money for my travels. I had expected to earn $500 per week, but after my first two weeks it's clear that isn't going to happen.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> I have no doubt whatsoever that you are correct. If/when I leave the Uber ranks, there will be many drivers waiting to take my place. If Uber wants a driver on every corner, I'm sure it can find a way to have a driver on every corner. In the long run, however, I don't think having a business in which drivers are a dime a dozen is a good strategy. I own a small business. I understand the value of having good workers. I am convinced that the Uber model is short-sighted and ultimately flawed. I'll wager the average Uber driver quits after a few weeks when he/she discovers it's unlikely she or he will make more than a few dollars an hour. I would rather have 20 drivers who are dedicated, happy, and experienced than 50 drivers who are constantly quitting, unhappy and inexperienced. This Uber gig is merely to supplement my business income and earn enough money for my travels. I had expected to earn $500 per week, but after my first two weeks it's clear that isn't going to happen.


In nyc they already have a driver on every corner, it's gotten past the ludicrous stage.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In nyc they already have a driver on every corner, it's gotten past the ludicrous stage.


ATL too...in fact they're stacked next to each other. Doesn't matter what the day, time, or weather looks like anymore. I take that back...maybe if two snowflakes hit the ground again here I might be able to have a profitable day...lol!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> I have no doubt whatsoever that you are correct. If/when I leave the Uber ranks, there will be many drivers waiting to take my place. If Uber wants a driver on every corner, I'm sure it can find a way to have a driver on every corner. In the long run, however, I don't think having a business in which drivers are a dime a dozen is a good strategy. I own a small business. I understand the value of having good workers. I am convinced that the Uber model is short-sighted and ultimately flawed. I'll wager the average Uber driver quits after a few weeks when he/she discovers it's unlikely she or he will make more than a few dollars an hour. I would rather have 20 drivers who are dedicated, happy, and experienced than 50 drivers who are constantly quitting, unhappy and inexperienced. This Uber gig is merely to supplement my business income and earn enough money for my travels. I had expected to earn $500 per week, but after my first two weeks it's clear that isn't going to happen.


No indeed.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> I have no doubt whatsoever that you are correct. If/when I leave the Uber ranks, there will be many drivers waiting to take my place. If Uber wants a driver on every corner, I'm sure it can find a way to have a driver on every corner. In the long run, however, I don't think having a business in which drivers are a dime a dozen is a good strategy. I own a small business. I understand the value of having good workers. I am convinced that the Uber model is short-sighted and ultimately flawed. I'll wager the average Uber driver quits after a few weeks when he/she discovers it's unlikely she or he will make more than a few dollars an hour. I would rather have 20 drivers who are dedicated, happy, and experienced than 50 drivers who are constantly quitting, unhappy and inexperienced. This Uber gig is merely to supplement my business income and earn enough money for my travels. I had expected to earn $500 per week, but after my first two weeks it's clear that isn't going to happen.


Agreed. I think the flaw in the model is the lack of attention Uber pays to it's drivers. This is a service business. I spent 30 years in the restaurant industry and my number one concern was the happiness and well being of my employees (or partners or associates or contractors, whatever the hell we are) right down to the dishwasher. A happy dishwasher means clean dishes and utensils, happy cooks prepare better food, happy waitpersons give better service, happy hostesses greet people more cheerfully etc.... If you have people working for you that are dissatisfied with their job they are *much less likely* to meet or exceed yours or your customers expectations. There may be an endless supply of drivers willing to work for peanuts but what is going to happen to this 5 star experience bullshit when you run off all of the good ones because they can not make enough money for their needs working full or part time. The best drivers will be perfectly capable of performing some other job where they are appreciated.

And I am not just talking about compensation here. The last time I spoke to a live human being with Uber was when I picked up my phone 4 months ago. There are no phone numbers to talk to anyone. They can send me texts telling me how great tonight is going to be but I can't text them back. I can send an email in order to get a totally canned response. I have no way to meet my fellow "partners" unless I run into them on the road because Uber doesn't want me to, lest we compare notes. I get no feedback from them concerning my ratings and comments, good or bad, so that I can improve on the service that I am providing. All you get are happy texts and e mails telling you how great this all is. Money is not the only motivating factor in having happy employees but it is damn sure a big one.

The short sighted part of this is where Uber just puts butts on the road. While it has that potential, more drivers does not mean more riders. It could actually mean a loss of riders. Quality over quantity is better any day in a service organization. I use Uber as a rider fairly often and some of the vehicles I have ridden in are below any 5 star standard. Dents in the fenders, a club cab pick up truck (is that really considered 4 doors?), white dog hair covering the black fabric seat, dusty and dirty interiors and exteriors. They appear to be accepting anyone who breathes and has a 10 year old or newer car. I get asked for my personal number all of the time because passengers say it is the nicest Uber they have ever taken and they want me when I am on. Yet, in Ubers mind, a 5 star experience is spotify, bottled water and mints.

I haven't read up on the hierarchy at Uber but I picture a bunch of geeks around a computer terminal trying to figure out how to become fast billionaires instead of businessmen trying to forge a lasting service company. Probably none of them have ever been in any sort of service industry before which means they have no clue how to achieve 5 star service. They think they know it when they see it but have no idea how to truly attain it.


----------



## VeniceLover (Dec 31, 2014)

Well said, Uberdawg. My other criticism about Uber is that there doesn't appear to be any phone number where we can get immediate support. I had a couple questions when I started. I sent an email, and a day or two later I got a polite reply, but it would be nice (especially for newbies) if there were a phone support system for drivers. BTW, my Uber vehicle is a crew-cab pickup truck, but it has four doors (and I suspect is a superior ride to 90 percent of other Uber vehicles out there).


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> Well said, Uberdawg. My other criticism about Uber is that there doesn't appear to be any phone number where we can get immediate support. I had a couple questions when I started. I sent an email, and a day or two later I got a polite reply, but it would be nice (especially for newbies) if there were a phone support system for drivers. BTW, my Uber vehicle is a crew-cab pickup truck, but it has four doors (and I suspect is a superior ride to 90 percent of other Uber vehicles out there).


Yes your right you do have a superior ride...but one one out here is that stupid to use a vehicle like that with these uberX prices lol do the math


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> Well said, Uberdawg. My other criticism about Uber is that there doesn't appear to be any phone number where we can get immediate support. I had a couple questions when I started. I sent an email, and a day or two later I got a polite reply, but it would be nice (especially for newbies) if there were a phone support system for drivers. BTW, my Uber vehicle is a crew-cab pickup truck, but it has four doors (and I suspect is a superior ride to 90 percent of other Uber vehicles out there).


Crew Cabs are fine. They have 4 doors and roughly the same leg room as a Tahoe. Club Cabs have very little legroom and you have to depend on the driver to open the doors.

Some training would be great but you are basically told "watch the video, here's a phone, best of luck". A phone number or get together with experienced drivers would have been very helpful when I started. Hell, when I started, I bought into the video crap and wore slacks, dress shirt and jacket. Did that until I took my first Uber ride and the driver was in shorts, t shirt and flip flops. That changed my Uber uniform big time. Shorts or jeans, driving mocs and a polo. I'll dress up for some of my private fares but not to ferry drunks all night.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Agreed. I think the flaw in the model is the lack of attention Uber pays to it's drivers. This is a service business. I spent 30 years in the restaurant industry and my number one concern was the happiness and well being of my employees (or partners or associates or contractors, whatever the hell we are) right down to the dishwasher. A happy dishwasher means clean dishes and utensils, happy cooks prepare better food, happy waitpersons give better service, happy hostesses greet people more cheerfully etc.... If you have people working for you that are dissatisfied with their job they are *much less likely* to meet or exceed yours or your customers expectations. There may be an endless supply of drivers willing to work for peanuts but what is going to happen to this 5 star experience bullshit when you run off all of the good ones because they can not make enough money for their needs working full or part time. The best drivers will be perfectly capable of performing some other job where they are appreciated.
> 
> And I am not just talking about compensation here. The last time I spoke to a live human being with Uber was when I picked up my phone 4 months ago. There are no phone numbers to talk to anyone. They can send me texts telling me how great tonight is going to be but I can't text them back. I can send an email in order to get a totally canned response. I have no way to meet my fellow "partners" unless I run into them on the road because Uber doesn't want me to, lest we compare notes. I get no feedback from them concerning my ratings and comments, good or bad, so that I can improve on the service that I am providing. All you get are happy texts and e mails telling you how great this all is. Money is not the only motivating factor in having happy employees but it is damn sure a big one.
> 
> ...


Very well said.

Uber is a taxi company run by people with Aspergers.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Unbelievable how many drivers there out in the Milwaukee area right now with a pretty decent snowfall coming down.... would not risk being on the streets right now with Uber's shit ass insurance debacle


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> How many Uber drivers can a city the size of Lexington, KY support? Not nearly as many as the number who are actually online, hoping to be pinged on a Friday or Saturday night. Uber has opened the driving experience to all. Consequently, drivers don't get enough business to make it worth our while. It doesn't matter which part of town I'm in. I average no more than three rides in an eight hour period - perhaps five or six in five hours on a Friday or Saturday night. I'm not going to spend any more time trolling for business. I suspect that in time most other drivers will give up, like me. If Uber is interested in retaining drivers, create an environment where we can earn a decent amount for our time. In any event, this isn't worth my while, unless I can average at least 10 rides per day.


I guaranteed that on the next coming days we going to have a lot lot more new conrades

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...cense-applications-20150102-story.html#page=1


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey VeniceLove, same thing here in Louisville. Last night was comical, I turned it off after two Lyft rides and zero Uber pings. Cars everywhere.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In nyc they already have a driver on every corner, it's gotten past the ludicrous stage.


Too many UBERs in L.A. as well. NYE was a bust due to over load of drivers which killed the surges. I saw the UBER iphone in car windows all over the place. On January 3 at 3 A.M., I was gassing at Melrose and Normandie next to a New Black Prius with paper plates and the UBER logo in the front window. The driver had that newbie look on his face, blank, wondering, side to side movement. I have a red Prius with UBER logos in both side windows so my car is very obviously an UBER. As I got in to pull away, a mini-van with the UBER logo in the front window pulled in to gas. This is the first time in over a year that I've come across 3 UBERS gassing at the same time at the same station. In a huge city with 400 square miles and thousands of gas stations.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Y


LADriver said:


> Too many UBERs in L.A. as well. NYE was a bust due to over load of drivers which killed the surges. I saw the UBER iphone in car windows all over the place. On January 3 at 3 A.M., I was gassing at Melrose and Normandie next to a New Black Prius with paper plates and the UBER logo in the front window. The driver had that newbie look on his face, blank, wondering, side to side movement. I have a red Prius with UBER logos in both side windows so my car is very obviously an UBER. As I got in to pull away, a mini-van with the UBER logo in the front window pulled in to gas. This is the first time in over a year that I've come across 3 UBERS gassing at the same time at the same station. In a huge city with 400 square miles and thousands of gas stations.


You can expect a lot lot more in the near future

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/undo...-allowed-drivers-licenses-california-27965306


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Yes your right you do have a superior ride...but one one out here is that stupid to use a vehicle like that with these uberX prices lol do the math


I've seen a few around Austin. Seen one tonight that had a ton of junk in the bed like it was a work truck being used for Uber, and he was always on the move, everytime I seen him he was driving around. I drive a Ford Focus, and hate driving around burning gas. I find me a nice lil parking space in a prime location and sit. I know constantly starting my engine ain't good, but with the delay I have between rides some days I prefer to turn it off. Tonight sucked in comparison to the rest of the week. But I still made a enough that it is worth it. Few runs, but all but two were long runs. There was a 2.5 surge in one of the areas I was driving thru on way home, and although I was there in center of surge when it started I didn't get one hit and I was only Uber for an hour almost.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to the party. The pie is sliced thin and employee rights are non existant. Enjoy!

Also just to state the obvious this IS done intentionally by uber, it's simply how they can make more money. 

A driver on every corner = quick pickups for a huge number of potential clients. 
A driver on every corner = less income per driver. 
A reduced price rate = more money for uber, less money for individual drivers.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

The immigration license will definitely bode well with $3 income. I feel Lyft Uber knew about this law? This is dish washing jobs ALL over again.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> The immigration license will definitely bode well with $3 income. I feel Lyft Uber knew about this law? This is dish washing jobs ALL over again.


I believe travid is behind this actions
Suddently now all the states authorities turned very nice and want to help the inmigrants giving dl to all of them
That means a endless source of drivers for travis
So expect .25dlls per mile in the next coming days


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

New drivers are better right now for Uber than the veterans. The learning curve is shallow. We already know how to drive a car and most of us know our cities fairly well. Takes one ride to get the hang of the app. New drivers have a great attitude, as they believe they'll be making a ton of money with Uber. Once they figure it out, stop dressing as well, stop handing out water/mints, start cutting back on the car washes and vacuuming, Uber would prefer a new driver. At some point Uber will run out of "fresh meat" to hire and will have to update their strategy, but that day may still be a few years away.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Roogy said:


> New drivers are better right now for Uber than the veterans. The learning curve is shallow. We already know how to drive a car and most of us know our cities fairly well. Takes one ride to get the hang of the app. New drivers have a great attitude, as they believe they'll be making a ton of money with Uber. Once they figure it out, stop dressing as well, stop handing out water/mints, start cutting back on the car washes and vacuuming, Uber would prefer a new driver. At some point Uber will run out of "fresh meat" to hire and will have to update their strategy, but that day may still be a few years away.


Well they'll have a shitload of fresh meat with this sudden flow of immigration licenses.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

pako garcia said:


> I believe travid is behind this actions
> Suddently now all the states authorities turned very nice and want to help the enmigrants giving dl to all of them
> That means a endless source of drivers for travis
> So expect .25dlls per mile in the next comong days


I believe we have a month atleast until the immigrants flood Uber


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I believe we have a month atleast until the immigrants flood Uber


Just drive by the local DMV. If you see Uber and Lyft booth's outside the end is near.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Just drive by the local DMV. If you see Uber and Lyft booth's outside the end is near.


I insist; travis is behind ofall this
Sorry but im very sceptic and very bad thought


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

VeniceLover said:


> How many Uber drivers can a city the size of Lexington, KY support? Not nearly as many as the number who are actually online, hoping to be pinged on a Friday or Saturday night. Uber has opened the driving experience to all. Consequently, drivers don't get enough business to make it worth our while. It doesn't matter which part of town I'm in. I average no more than three rides in an eight hour period - perhaps five or six in five hours on a Friday or Saturday night. I'm not going to spend any more time trolling for business. I suspect that in time most other drivers will give up, like me. If Uber is interested in retaining drivers, create an environment where we can earn a decent amount for our time. In any event, this isn't worth my while, unless I can average at least 10 rides per day.


This is why the taxi medallions are limited.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Bu


unter ling said:


> This is why the taxi medallions are limited.


But this is the beauty of travis
He can provide a infinite number of drivers to all the communities and at the same time prices more and more affordables to the already cheap, frugal, arrogants, disgusted, shameless pax


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Hell, when I started, I bought into the video crap and wore slacks, dress shirt and jacket. Did that until I took my first Uber ride and the driver was in shorts, t shirt and flip flops. That changed my Uber uniform big time. Shorts or jeans, driving mocs and a polo. I'll dress up for some of my private fares but not to ferry drunks all night.


I'm with you. No more long pants for me, it's too hot and uncomfortable even with the air con pumping. Shorts for me, I do wear closed toe shoes though. I wear a short sleeve dress shirt at the moment, but I'm off to get some polo shirts. I know what limo drivers wear and what limo companies charge people to ride in their vehicles, UberX is not a limo and is supposed to be a "fun" experience for the rider - that doesn't mean me dressing up like Jeeves.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Travis Kalanic wants to take all public transportation business to Uber. Expect rides to cost about the price of a bus ticket.
So much business!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lively bunch of armchair entrepreneurs we are. No unique ideas of our own to make us rich, but we can sure tell Travis how to run HIS company. I'm not saying he's not a money grubbing dick with no regard for the drivers that make him wealthy, I'm just saying that there is very little any of us can do. We can quit, but who cares? No one cares. Least of all Travis.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Travis Kalanic wants to take all public transportation business to Uber. Expect rides to cost about the price of a bus ticket.
> So much business!


We'll get more volume with cheaper rides!!! And uber pool / lyft line is already a bus!!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Travis Kalanic wants to take all public transportation business to Uber. Expect rides to cost about the price of a bus ticket.
> So much business!


UberBus:


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

pako garcia said:


> I insist; travis is behind ofall this
> Sorry but im very sceptic and very bad thought


Wouldn't be surprised if ALL tnc companies paid for the licenses.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> UberBus:


Bet the immigrants would tolerate that too!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I loved Uber when I started to drive in the summer. Told pax honstly when asked.
Made 2 grand a week, was tired driving 12 to 14 hours a day for 6 days per week and slept like a baby, didn't need sleeping pills.
And now less than 6 months later I am actively looking for a new job.
Something inside of me now strongly hates Uber. 

My guts?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Trust and believe that uber will have no problem getting and keeping drivers. Either fall in line with UBer or get out. People like you and others struggling to make ends meet will always flock to UBer like bees to honey. Money talks Bs walks.


 an obvious uber employee, that is trolling the threads


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Roogy said:


> There are plenty of drivers out there who will be happy to work for $5/hr. Everyone has their limit. Someday those drivers who enjoy $5/hr will complain when too many drivers or rate cuts reduce their earnings to $3/hr, but then there will be drivers who are happy to do it for $3. There are probably a happy morons out there who would do it even if their expenses were greater than their revenues. They just might not have the math skills to realize it.


For sure. I'm pretty many if not most people are losing money on Uber now. Wait till it gets worse.


----------



## Rut Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

Roogy said:


> New drivers are better right now for Uber than the veterans. The learning curve is shallow. We already know how to drive a car and most of us know our cities fairly well. Takes one ride to get the hang of the app. New drivers have a great attitude, as they believe they'll be making a ton of money with Uber. Once they figure it out, stop dressing as well, stop handing out water/mints, start cutting back on the car washes and vacuuming, Uber would prefer a new driver. At some point Uber will run out of "fresh meat" to hire and will have to update their strategy, but that day may still be a few years away.


+1

Uber is using tech to experiment with supply and demand in the labor market in a way that has not been previously possible. I think it's very similar to the way tech spawned high frequency trading in capital markets.

There will eventually be a leveling off. If it levels where I can operate profitably, I'll still drive. If it doesn't, I won't.


----------

